# 2 racks 2 rubs



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Cooking 2 racks of spares today. One rack rubbed with Wolfe Rub Bold(Larry I'm out by the way,I need more to test  )
The other rack is rubbed with Finney rub #2. (One of the goodies I got at SOTB) 
Smoked over Cherry & Apple wood. Finney gave me 2 rubs to try, I chose #2 because of the sweetness & the  heatness. I'm using the WRB because it's damn good! (Larry did I mention that I'm out  ) Doing a Maple fatty stuffed with cheese for a snack.
Beautiful day here in Michigan, race is on beer is cold [smilie=banana.gif]





The one on the right Fiiney rub, on the left Wolfe Rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

Good looking ribs so far Puff! Finney makes a damn fine rub, you're gonna be happy with it!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 17, 2006)

Looking good so far! I like doing different styles with my ribs too. Makes everyone happy


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Fatty is served with some Asiago cheese bread.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 17, 2006)

man o man does that look good! :P


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 17, 2006)

AHHH!!!!    YUM !!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice Puffy boy! When you wrap in foil to rest, do you put it in the diaper bag? You may want to look here for some Wolfe Rub, this is where I found it!  http://www.wolferub.com/

Looks good though buddy, wish I was helping you eat it!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Puffy boy! When you wrap in foil to rest, do you put it in the diaper bag? You may want to look here for some Wolfe Rub, this is where I found it!  http://www.wolferub.com/
> 
> Looks good though buddy, wish I was helping you eat it!


That's not a bad idea


----------



## Griff (Sep 17, 2006)

Puff, how do you keep the cheese from coming out while the fattie is cooking? The grub on this board is great today.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff, how do you keep the cheese from coming out while the fattie is cooking? The grub on this board is great today.
> 
> Griff


It's pretty easy . Slice the sausage open, stuff it, then kind of remold it with your hands pinching the opening shut. I only had a tiny bit of cheese leak out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Puff, have you ever tried making it yourself with sausage meat? I make my own all the time now, much better than store bought!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'll just do a Cappy and post the pic's!
This is the WRB 




And this pic the Finney #2





Between these two masterminds! I know see why BBQ4U has an award winning BBQ  competition cooking team!!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice looking bamboo cutting board. :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Almost forgot...........dinner is served ala' slideshow!!
One Wolfe rib and one Finney rib!
And some of the best hushpuppies this Northern boy has ever made  

http://img151.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 21ijy.smil


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Both ribs looked the same. Grow a set  and tell us which you liked better!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 17, 2006)

I watched the slideshow over 3-4 times until I realized it was one pic of the same plate of great looking food.  Good job. Your hired back now


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks great Puff!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Both racks came out great. I thought the flavor of both rubs tasted great, they really held the heat. The ribs I bought were kind of tough (again) even after 6 hrs. at 225, and foiled for an hour. Since I used the Wolfe Rub Bold on a chuck roast the one thing I did notice is that on the beef it wasn't as spicy, and on the ribs it had a little more kick to it.
I look forward to trying Finney #1 soon. I hope The bold is avilable soon.
Thanks again guy's for the samples, keep up the good work  




And Cliff H. thanks for rehiring me


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Both racks came out great. I thought the flavor of both rubs tasted great, they really held the heat. The ribs I bought were kind of tough (again) even after 6 hrs. at 225, and foiled for an hour. Since I used the Wolfe Rub Bold on a chuck roast the one thing I did notice is that on the beef it wasn't as spicy, and on the ribs it had a little more kick to it.
> I look forward to trying Finney #1 soon. I hope The bold is avilable soon.
> Thanks again guy's for the samples, keep up the good work
> 
> ...



Your a sissy, afraid to make a choice on which rub you liked better. Now I know why you carry a diaper bag around!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Between these two masterminds! I know see why BBQ4U has an award winning BBQ  competition cooking team!!!


We have a TEAM?  
I chipped a tooth trying to take a bite outta my screen! They came out great!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes  
Larry, Finney, And Rev Jr..
G.H., no offense bud, you have to get out more


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it I'm outta' here.......I'm going to lurk


----------



## chris1237 (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks great puff!! I got a few racks of ribs I am going to cook this weekend. (need to clear out the freezer.) The leg of lamb is going to have to wait for another weekend. Going to try something different with my glaze we'll see how it goes.

Chris


----------



## Griff (Sep 18, 2006)

So Puff, inquiring minds want to know how the Wolfe and Finney rubs stacked up againt each other in the "2 racks 2 rubs" battle.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Sep 18, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> So Puff, inquiring minds want to know how the Wolfe and Finney rubs stacked up againt each other in the "2 racks 2 rubs" battle.
> 
> Griff



Puff told me that he threw out his Wolfe Rub.  He told Larry he threw out mine.  
     :?:       :!:


----------



## Griff (Sep 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff told me that he threw out his Wolfe Rub.  He told Larry he threw out mine.



Puff, is this true? I threw out my Fatz Pig powder.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments on my Sunday cook.

The opnions have left the building  [smilie=a_okbyenow.gif]


----------



## Finney (Sep 18, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got some Pig Powder you can have Griff.


----------



## Griff (Sep 18, 2006)

Finney

Thanks for the offer but I threw out the Fatz Pig powder for a reason. I nearly quit this board after the Pig powder got some good reviews and then I ordered some. It took months to get here and was crap.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Sep 18, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Finney
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I threw out the Fatz Pig powder for a reason. I nearly quit this board after the Pig powder got some good reviews and then I ordered some. It took months to get here and was crap.
> 
> Griff


Powdered KC Masterpiece?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2006)

Talked to Puff last night about the rubs.  He said both were very good, but the Bold Wolfe Rub was a little too spicy for him on the pork ribs.  But I sort of expected that on pork in the first place, but I'm glad he gave it a try on pork.  He loved it on the chuck roast he did with the Bold, so I told him to give it a try on some beef ribs next time.  Even though I really really liked the Wolfe Rub Bold on the chicken wings I did, I tried to design the flavor profile for beef.  The Wolfe Rub Original is best on pork and chicken, but pretty versatile to use on many other things!  Finney and Cappy enjoy it on their morning toast, like cinnamon sugar!  :damnfunny


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2006)

Puff told me mine (#2) was too spicy also.  Puff is a weenie.  It was made for ribs and should be used with a sweet sauce like SBR's mixed with honey (which is what puff used).  Again... Puff is a weenie.

If Rub #2 was too spicy for him then #1 is going to hurt him.  I told him to make sure he used #1 on a large cut of meat.  Either a butt, chuck roast, or some heatry cut of meat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2006)

Finney he doesn't listen to either of us.  As much as I like Lil' Puffy, he needs to stick with Mrs. Dash.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 19, 2006)

Puff it all looks great....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney he doesn't listen to either of us.  As much as I like Lil' Puffy, he needs to stick with Mrs. Dash.



Problem is, he hangs with Mr. Dash!


----------

